# How to post pics



## sus (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello all,

Last week I've bought a 180g tank from Craig's list and some peacocks and haps came with it :fish: . I need to make sure I identify them correctly :-? . 
I can post links but can somebody tell me how to directly post pics here? Sorry for the stupid question though.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

You need to use an image hosting website like photobucket or imageshack. Once you upload the pictures there you just copy and paste the forum link. It with have


----------



## MattyP (Feb 25, 2010)

I use Tinypic.com... just upload the pic on the website then it gives you the Link to use. Obviously you want to use the one that says message boards/forums. The link will look somthing like this >>>









You take that link and then paste it into the body of you post and the pictures will post when you submit the post....

THEN YOU WILL HAVE A PICTURE LIKE THIS!!!


----------



## jimchan (May 27, 2010)

Hello,

I learned recently how to do it properly, so I will provide another example using flickr.com as the hosting site.

The URL to my pictures is:

__
https://flic.kr/p/4681738283

1) To make it a proper *web link*, I can simply copy and paste the link on the posting, like I did above. Or, I will add the pair of tags "" and "", or simply copy and paste the link, highlight the URL using the mouse, then click the URL button on the "Message Body" section when making a posting.

It would then become:

__
https://flic.kr/p/4681738283

2) To make the picture *shows directly on the posting*, I will:
- go to the URL (same as above), then click on the "All Sizes" button *above the picture*,
- then select a proper size for posting on this site. (In this case I selected "medium")
- With the medium sized picture loaded, right click on the picture and select "properties"

At this point, the URL for the actual picture (not just the web page), ie, with the .jpg extension becomes available.

In this case, it is http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4058/468 ... 53c487.jpg

I will now copy and paste this picture URL (with the .jpg file extension) below and add the pair of tags "







", or simply highlight the URL using the mouse, then click the IMG button on the "Message Body" section.

It would then become:










Thanks to user tokyo on educating me, I am simply passing on the knowledge!

Have fun!


----------



## sus (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks to all. I'll try tonight.


----------



## sus (Aug 29, 2009)

Fish 1









Fish 2









Fish 3 pic is not good, if it doesn't help, will try to post a better one.









Also have some more, but not yet uploaded.

Thanks again, I can post pics


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

1. Fossochromis rostratus.
2. Protomelas...?? Can't tell which without a better picture.
3. Beatup something...need a better pic.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

There should really be a an article in the library about how to post pics. Or maybe a general technical FAQ for the forum. Theres got to be at least a couple people a week who need help posting images.

Just a thought


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

picture 3 seems to be a Otopharynx lithobates of some sort. there are many different variations but the dead give away is the yellow blaze and 3 black spots on the sides.


----------



## jimchan (May 27, 2010)

tokyo said:


> There should really be a an article in the library about how to post pics. Or maybe a general technical FAQ for the forum. Theres got to be at least a couple people a week who need help posting images.
> 
> Just a thought


Agree with tokyo!


----------



## Kloyd Niel (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Thanks a lot for the picture that i see really nice...
Im lucky to see in this site a wonderful fish. Im so amazed on that.

God Bless

how to treat depression


----------

